# Secrets of the Castle



## Brian G Turner (Dec 13, 2014)

Annoyed that I didn't know this was on, but only part 4 is currently available on BBC iPlayer:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...-the-castle-with-ruth-peter-and-tom-episode-4


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 13, 2014)

> BBC iPlayer TV programmes are available to play in the UK only.



Doubly annoying as my BBC TV reception is perfect.



> The team delves deeper into the secrets of the skilled communities who built medieval castles. The stonemasons working on the castle walls are dependent upon blacksmiths, whose metalwork was magical to the medieval mindset, and upon carpenters employing sophisticated geometry.
> 
> Ruth Goodman, Peter Ginn and Tom Pinfold discover the ways in which every aspect of construction at Guédelon Castle requires the masons, blacksmiths and carpenters to coordinate their efforts - from making and sharpening tools, to processing wood and securing timber scaffolding on the castle walls.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Judge (Dec 13, 2014)

I saw it was on, but I was rather disappointed by their Tudor Farm series, which for my taste had too much banter,too much filler, and not enough hard facts, so I've not bothered to watch it.

There's another castle thing on at the moment, though, which might be better.  I saw a taster about Beaumaris http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02ddc5y and I've got a couple of episodes recorded, but haven't got around to watching them yet.


----------

